# Sticky  Scammers in the wanted section



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Everyone, again, having to repeat ourselves.

IF you post a wanted ad and someone relatively new PM's you and offers you parts, moving the conversation onto Whatsapp or similar BE WARY.

NEVER pay by Bank Transfer.
NEVER send Paypal as a Gift.
Never trust ANYONE who is about to leave the country, or is leaving parts with friends or any other **** and bull story.

It's such a common scam, executed at least twice in the past month by "different" users on here, with success.

Buyer beware, use common sense. And ABOVE ALL ELSE, Google the username, Google any Phone number, Google any names and Google any emails.

Google is your friend. If you have ANY concerns, PM me and I'll give a second opinion.

So, don't be stupid, you have been warned.

Admin


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just a bump on this as I've noticed a few new accounts posting heavily which may be to hit the PM limit. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you are suspicious of someone offering you parts.

Mike


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Some recent examples of this
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=24912731

Just don't send money to anybody without researching them first.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another tip, Reverse image search any pictures they send you, to see if they've just lifted them off the web.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

quick bump here....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

again a bump for this. I have been PM'd today about a user offering parts via PM. Please if someone has sent you a message, tell me. If they are new to the forum, DO NOT TRUST THEM.

Google any phone number they give you, reverse image search any images they send you, google the email, google the username and most important of all TELL ME!"!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Furthermore, if you have been seeking a rare part and a newbie suddenly offers you one (especially "new") be VERY wary.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Do not send IN2TEAM or ‘peter Harlmond’ money


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

another bump on this. If you get a PM from someone saying "have you checked with xxxx in xxxxx - email [email protected] he's got one he's looking sell"

It's a scam.

Always PM me if you get a message like this as you will not be the only target

Mike


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Still happening people. be vigilant. Feel free to message me if you have concerns


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep reporting these scammers. Anyone offering you parts, feel free to run by me first.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

another one crushed today. Remember, BACS is a big give away. Most people have access to paypal and ALWAYS reverse search images


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

flurry of PM's in the past few days, now banned but please feel free to message me or report ANYthing you are suspicious of


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> another bump on this. If you get a PM from someone saying "have you checked with xxxx in xxxxx - email [email protected] he's got one he's looking sell"
> 
> It's a scam.
> 
> ...


I got this a few weeks ago. Decided to blank him.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Doesn’t help me or others if you dont report it though. Please!


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

I just had this! Would only take PayPal friends and family when it came to price and wouldn’t give me any contact details.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Usernames please


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Mookistar said:


> Usernames please


looks like he has already been dealt with.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Same guy for me aswell


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks guys. Thats the MO. If you spot any more , let me know. They actively prowl "wanted" sections. but are also on the buying side. It's not a GTR specific issue, it's a global network.
Just be double vigilant and feel free to use this thread to "out" anyone you'd spot

Mike


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bump. They’re at it again. If in doubt, ask me and report ANYTHING you’re suspicious of.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BUMP AGAIN FFS People


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

got an email in response to my wanted to buy post from a member alexmiller. Said email the same address in this link. So close to losing my money. I checked alexmiller and he registered on the GTR UK forums 15hrs previous. Red flag. Then googles the email address hed provided.








BEWARE POTENTIAL SCAMMER


I got an email from a "Peterjay". via VMF. Wants me to email another person named "[email protected] for the item I was wanting, coincidentally in the same state where I'm from too. I checked my VMF there's nothing new in my CONVERSATION log and there's nothing new in my WANTED...




www.vintage-mustang.com


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Deleted. Keep em coming


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> Deleted. Keep em coming


pretty sure 'mastercraftsman' is a scammer. Similar MO. Picked up on my wanted add. From US. Paypal payment. Havent heard back after i said i suspected he was a gtr uk scammer.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Good spot - Canned


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

Becoming fun. My bullshit detecter seems to be working ok. Thanks for the backup.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just cleaned out another load.


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> just cleaned out another load.


can you reccomend a reverse image lookup service? Dont seem to be having much succesd with the ones i tried.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I only use Google. always google usernames, email addresses and any contact numbers as well


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

cheers, thanks👍


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another nudge in this. I think we’ve got another active scammer. If anyone has been offered parts recently please message me.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Two more banned today. Keep those reports coming!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello Mike, I received a message today, looks dodgy from a new user linking me to a dodgy gmail account...

jamesnick2345


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Hello Mike, I received a message today, looks dodgy from a new user linking me to a dodgy gmail account...
> 
> jamesnick2345


...Hi contact [email protected]
They have what you are looking for


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Brilliant. Culled.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

had a few more reported this week, please keep em coming


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

few more this week.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep reporting people. You’re a massive help to the safety of the site!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keep reporting this, it really helps!! Thank Deano!


----------



## Deano83 (Dec 26, 2016)

Had a random guy message me in regards to a wanted post. I ignored his messages,pretty obvious he was on a the scam.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Always report these. Save others.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another two scammers culled. Please keep reporting!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another one today. Keep reporting


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

another one this morning, thanks for the reports guys!!


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> another one this morning, thanks for the reports guys!!


I'm a member (I use that term lightly) of another forum kind of related to the skyline range & that club doesn't give 2 sh1ts about scammers, so it is great to see a forum that cares about the people on here !

Keep up the great work guys !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope it's not a site we own.....


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> I hope it's not a site we own.....


I'll PM you Mook


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

queroller51







www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Squashed. Thank you


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Please be sure to report these or send me a message. It’s key to stopping them before they rip someone off.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Again. People. Use your common sense

please. There really is no excuse.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BUMP BUMP BUMP - don't sent any money or anything to ANYONE new

Mike


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reports guys, keep em coming!!

Remember, its "my friend/cousin, mate, this guy has one, email him...." Just report as scam spam, do not engage.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

*Stug1
hart21 *


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

woodymorgany


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

scott39083


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

love it, you and one other just reported, keep it up guys, you're saving lives lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i love it when they PM me lol Another culled


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Come on people. I shouldn’t be able to find threads if you discussing an obvious scammer but nobody reporting it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thank you for reporting guys, keep it up.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Star

corcherovco14


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Star?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Star?


by mistake Mook!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FFS people read this!

Report. Report. Report.


----------



## GTRStephen (Aug 29, 2010)

I posted this wanted ad and was DM'ed by [email protected] saying he had one I could buy. When I asked him for pictures he sent me this:








This has to be a scammer. When I told him it's not from a GTR he was so lazy that he didn't even bother to check the picture I posted on my wanted ad. He asked me to send him a photo. If I had done so, I bet he'd have sent it straight back to me!

I see that his email has been used in scams elsewhere. Can he be banned form the forum or is the wanted section and the ability to DM Members publicly available?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what was the username please?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Heads up, the scammers are active again. Please read this thread!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bump!!


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

NISMO Titanium Strutbar Oldschool


Hi guys, Looking for a old titanium Strutbar with Old or Mid Logo for R33 / R34. Send me a Private massage Will pay a good Money for it Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk




www.gtr.co.uk




This seems like scam. 
Also reported this. Don't know if the report button from Tapatalk is working as it should.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah saw that, just waiting to see if it triggers the spam filters...


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

@Mookistar just had this private message,
Obvious scammer.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thank you, keep em coming!


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Another one @Mookistar


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Is this another one??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yup, thanks


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Doh!!! Does it have to be - i really need that part!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats how they getcha!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Seem like these scam artists have ramped up activity again. Please be sure read the rest of this thread. Biggest clue is a PM saying "email this guy on xxxx email" he has them


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Quick bump. The scammers are very active at the moment. Read the thread to avoid getting ripped off.


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Got the following message in my conversations from jon223 obviously a scammer, responding to my wanted post.

"Contact _dannyjohn756_@ _yahoo_ dotcom they have the part for sale in good condition and cheap price you can shoot him a text if interested . "


----------



## TiTan15 (11 mo ago)

Got three others spamming directly for the wheels I was after; first two had one post to DM me the third I cant even find anymore
Dustindan347 
Avagreene
Eyedol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bump!!!

Still happening. If you've been PM'd by someone with a part you want, DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!


----------

